# Amending crossing with Norfolk Line



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Looking to book with Norfolk Line. Have not used them for a few years and wondered how much they charged for amending bookings. We often arrive back a couple of days early.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

If you book them on one of their special offers, any amendments come free.
Otherwise it is all down to the staff on duty at the time you request a change. On the phone, they may give you a price for an amendment, but if you just turn up at the port, they may give you a different price. And, being the cynic that I am, I suspect there may be an element of liverishness in the quoting process.
What is the most annoying aspect is that, apart from the height of the holiday season, there is space available to take you on pretty well every sailing. So it is no skin off their nose to carry you on a sailing other than the one you booked. I don't buy the " extra administrative cost " argument - a couple of entries on a keyboard is all it takes, the computer is programmed to do all the work, and no extra staff are required.

No different really from other mass travel marketeers - offer it cheap and then screw 'em for extras.

Always used to have a soft spot for Norfolkline, but recent greediness has left a bitter taste. What, I wonder, will the new owners, DFDS, have on the service ?


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

If you are very lucky it can be free but it could be £60.

Back last year we had to come home early and got to the port and asked if we could go on a sailing 3 days earlier than booked, the sailing time was the same, we were told it was full but they could get us on for £60 which we reluctantly had to pay.
Needless to say when we boarded the ship was virtually empty.

Other times we have crossed earlier for no extra charge. 
It all depends on who you have to deal with and what sort of day they have had i think.

RD


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Grouch,

We tried to get on to a sailing which was two before our scheduled one, and they wanted more for the ammendment fee, than we paid for the return crossing. 8O :x 

If one sailing before or after your booking, they tend let you go without an ammendment fee.

Stena once charged us £10 to amend over the phone, but due to our emergency cicumstances, that may have been lenient.

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

A great relief to hear that others have had identical experiences.

I thought they were picking on me !


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

A few weeks ago we booked direct with Norfolkline for around £88 return.
At the time that we booked the CC site was down and the next day we found that the same crossings were £54 return with the CC.
I contacted Norfolk and the gave me a full refund and I rebooked with the CC.
Can't fault that at all.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice to hear a positive.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

It would appear then that Norfolk Line charge £20, P and O £10, and Sea France £15. Plus of course any difference in Tariff. We have successfully argued with Sea Fance before but others we have spoken to just accepted a whopping additional charge. Still looking for a crossing for late January, back late March and am still undecided who to go to. Never booked this late before for our winter crossing.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Hi*

I booked a trip through the Caravan Club with them, Stupidly I than checked direct to find out it was £14.00 cheaper!

I then called my friendly helpful CC to be told nothing they could do the price is the price, i then asked what is my membership benefit, they couldnt answer and couldnt refund the difference

My lesson I now check all fares first and the book!

Norfolk have let me on one sailing early with no penalty


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Shop around, Grouch. And if you have the time, get them all to confirm their prices and charges by email. If they will only do it on the phone, be sure to get the name and extension number of the person quoting ( including the surname ). CC and C&CC as well. Plus any MHF discounts available.

Norfolkline will undoubtedly be at the Feb NEC Show with some tasty offers, but I guess you'll be gone by then.


----------



## Sgt411 (Dec 17, 2008)

I was booked on Norfolk Line for late January 2011 but unfortunately I had to postpone due to a hospital appointment for my wife. I was charged a £23 amendment fee to change to May 2011 which I think was quite reasonable.

Keith


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Yes I agree. I think you got a good deal. The reason I was looking into it is that in late March, coming home, we often arrive at the port a couple of days early. This is due to not knowing about weather conditions etc. and not wanting to be late. It is rather galling to be asked to pay more than the advised amendment charge if you are travelling the same time (albeit on a different day) when the ferry is only about half full.


----------



## Sgt411 (Dec 17, 2008)

Last March, I arrived for our return crossing from Dunkirk about a week early. I was unable to obtain a crossing at the time but was booked by Norfolk Line for the following morning. We spent the night at Gravelines Aire and then caught the revised crossing early in the morning to Dover. I was not charged an amendment fee.

Keith


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*norfolk lines*

Turned up two days early at Dover on the 7th Dec went straight to check in, was then sent through to the office, was told up to two hours before original time was free, was charged twenty five Chap said we could phone the booking Office but would then have to pay the amendment fee they quoted, was our choice but was told it could be more than his quote he said he was sorry but that was how it worked he said to phone as this is the best way,this was for the 6pm ferry


----------

